# My Simple F-16 Band Tie !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Have made all kinds of fancy attachments for tiny tubes or flats to my F-16's during the past few years and in reality the easiest and simplest is just a twist wrap using a small hair tie rubber band that you can buy at a beauty supply store, this gives me around 5- 6 cross twist wraps on the arm of the F-16 with each band of three that I use --- no tools of any kind are needed.

I usually slide a very thin piece of tubing over the shooting arms about 1 inch long, using a little bit of alcohol for lube to slide it on. I feel this adds to the holding power of my wrapping but it may not being necessary.

I have found that this way of attachment is very easy to tie in the field, holds extremely well and looks clean, all the other stuff I used to do looked great, looked really professional took a lot of time to do and blah blah, but it's not needed at all.

As stated with this method of tie there are absolutely no tools needed you only thing that you need to do is to carry a few small ponytail bands with you ---that's it !

Pic below of the tie and rubber bands used on three different F-16's. 










wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Those look great, @wll.
My #32 bands don't look as neat, but I've used them in the same way.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

So just to clarify, you are using three of those hair ties on each arm of the slingshot?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

David D said:


> So just to clarify, you are using three of those hair ties on each arm of the slingshot?


Yes, that is correct -- three of these tiny bands on each arm  
wll


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks. Great method. I will try that.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

im with @KawKan i use the #32s on mine also,very simple setup for the field,or in my case at the river,lol


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

At my spot on Friday morning, have the F-16's with me shooting 3/8" steel balls.

It's been a long time and boy oh boy I've forgotten how fast a good band can send those 3/8" steel balls, they are rockets out of these bands.

I'm shooting in the neighborhood of 25 yards plus and these ball bearings are flying a straight tight rope -- there's no arc or the ball falling off, there's nothing they are flying straight and hit HARD !

It's been well over 8 months since I picked up a F16 and shot them. I can tell you old memories come back fast --- the size of the fork gap is perfect for me, I'm putting the steel where I want to (within reason), no flyers, just good powerful shots.

I'm shooting 4 different bands 22x17-.65 Sumeike, BSB 23x18-.75, Precise Anti Cold 23x18-.75. and SniperSling 22x17-.7. Yes I can get a nicer draw if I shaved some material off and/or used thinner bands but I like the heavier for longer life reasons. The Precise anti-cold was by far the toughest pull back and at my draw of about 30" it really stopped right there. All my active lengths on all slings is ~6.15" - 6.25"

As usual I'm using 3 small ponytail bands twist wrapped on each arm and they are working perfectly, no problems whatsoever and these bands are a tough pull.

Pic below of the burnt out doorway at ~30 yards I was shooting through.










Till Tomorrow,


wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are the Pony Tail small bands I use.










wll


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

those are what my step daughter uses,hmmmmm


----------

